# CCAD security clearance



## chiefmendez (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I just want to know how long does security clearance take in cleveland clinic Abu Dhabi particularly ?
Those who work there how long did it take ?
Does it differ if you're a fresher to UAE or having a previous employment visa(s) ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## chiefmendez (Nov 27, 2015)

anybody ? anyone ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Security clearance is undertaken by a single government entity - regardless of who you will be working for.
It seems to take anything from a few weeks to 9 months - with no easy to determine "rule of thumb".
People who seem to have the bigger issues are western expats of middle eastern or Asian origin - for instance UK or US passport but either born elsewhere or with parents from other countries.
Especially people from Iran, Lebanon, Syria, Egypt, Palestine, Pakisan etc.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## space fairy (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi. My security clearance took 10 days. I'm from the UK.


----------



## chiefmendez (Nov 27, 2015)

Stevesolar, space fairy:

Thanks for your reply,
From what I've seen here in the forum I think it's not a matter of nationality, I saw western people who said that it took from months to even a full year to obtain the clearance
I have a residency in the UAE but I don't know whether this will help or not
anyway I hope that I can get it as soon as possible and whoever is waiting for it too
Regards


----------

